# Bold Burger w/Rev's



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Simple but good.  Mixed up some chuck with worchestershire and Bold Wolfe Rub.  Grilled, added swiss cheese, liberal amount of Reverend Marvins and voila.   One of the best burgers you ever wanna eat.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks great Larry! Bold Rub on burgers now your talkin'!

Was that one bite     

I wish I had some more Bold


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2006)

That's some good looking food there buddy!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2006)

Now I aint never been accused of being a nagger...though I was married to one at one time..but how do you get by with so blatantly and boldly hawking your wares on here? You kin to Mr. Rempe or something maybe?  Is you an advertiser in disguise maybe? Color me as simply curious. 

bigwheel




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Simple but good.  Mixed up some chuck with worchestershire and Bold Wolfe Rub.  Grilled, added swiss cheese, liberal amount of Reverend Marvins and voila.   One of the best burgers you ever wanna eat.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 10, 2006)

That was a big bite    

    Looks good


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> *That was a big bite   *
> 
> Looks good



Have you seen that boys head?!?!?!  [smilie=muffin.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That was a big bite
> 
> Looks good



Looks like he left his teeth in it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2006)

Mmmmm definately a winning combo! Looks great !


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now I aint never been accused of being a nagger...though I was married to one at one time..but how do you get by with so blatantly and boldly hawking your wares on here? You kin to Mr. Rempe or something maybe?  Is you an advertiser in disguise maybe? Color me as simply curious.
> 
> bigwheel



Hey Wheel.......... Whose stuff would you like for him to be using? :roll: 

Larry... Only use and rave about my rubs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now I aint never been accused of being a nagger...though I was married to one at one time..but how do you get by with so blatantly and boldly hawking your wares on here? You kin to Mr. Rempe or something maybe?  Is you an advertiser in disguise maybe? Color me as simply curious.
> 
> bigwheel



I'm simply trying to promote my products and my business, by doing something I love to do.  Sorry this has "colored you curious"!  Didn't know there was a color for ASS!  Since when did I start making Reverend Marvins BBQ Sauce?  Not really sure if I could've pronounced the bottle any better than I did.  Should I not "hawk" other products either?  I also use and promote many other BBQ rubs and sauces on here, so I'm not sure why you think I'm hawking my "wares".  

This sure is funny coming from YOU.  The "BBQ Guru" who requested and received a FREE bottle of both Wolfe Rub Original and Bold.  Guess some people are just put on this earth to be miserable and to try their damnedest to make everyone around them miserable.  I sent it to you because I thought you had a little knowledge of BBQ.  I also invited you to come to this board.  All you've done here is make snide comments to every post about this or that or some ex-heffer you used to be married to.  While I'm on my soap box, your idiotic "Hick Lingo" is pretty annoying as well.  Grow up, it's not funny.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## cflatt (Oct 11, 2006)

here's another thought. One of the great things about this forum is the fact that people do get to "hawk their wares" If it werent for this fact how would some of us ever know about some products, or where to buy them, or (espcially in the new or prototype stage) ideas on ways to use them. If you or any of the rest of us had a roduct I know we would be thankful for being allowed to show them off and giving the pictures of what's been cooked that we all ask to see anyway. I know I have bought my fair share of his products and I am sure I will continue to do so, but I seriously doubt anyone selling a single 7 buck item is getting independantly wealthy off of us, gotta be a bit of loving what he does..or at least in my opinion. So hey, pull out that Book that hopefully you know better than your BBQ ones since it's more important and practice a little of what you preach...walk a mile in anothers shoes...then make the comments.    

(ok wheres the fine box and how much to get back in ??)


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 11, 2006)

The "hawking" of BBQ products on the vast majority of BBQ Bulletin Boards is prohibited, however, Greg Rempe has allowed members here to promote their products on this board without having to pay an advertiser fee.

There are several membes here who have rubs and sauces available and actively promote them, granted, some more actively than others.

Let's get back to the topic of burgers, shall we.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

What was in those burgers again?


----------



## cflatt (Oct 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What was in those burgers again?




Larry's teeth


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky guy!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky guy![/quote:21zu11yn]


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 11, 2006)

Well I certainly wish you nothing but the best in your enterprises and believe I offered enough profuse and heartfelt thanks for the free rub samples to float a battleship..if not..thanks again.  As per your request I have also confined any negative comments about the product directly to you and not to any type public forum so I consider my obligations on that issue as fully met. Now I did promise to send you something free in return which as of yet I have not done. How about some free ho made chow chow? That should soothe your obviously ruffled feathers huh?  Thanks so much for the name calling and fault finding.  I'm sure that will prove profitable in my continuing quest to improve in such impotent spiritual aspects as humility and contrition. It is also good to know there are no impediments to the free advertising of products on the forum..which as you might recall was the original issue at hand. I might want to start selling some stuff on here myself one of these days..so you never know when that little factoid will come in handy. 

Your snide, hick ass, married to a heffer pal,

bigwheel




[/quote]

I'm simply trying to promote my products and my business, by doing something I love to do.  Sorry this has "colored you curious"!  Didn't know there was a color for ASS!  Since when did I start making Reverend Marvins BBQ Sauce?  Not really sure if I could've pronounced the bottle any better than I did.  Should I not "hawk" other products either?  I also use and promote many other BBQ rubs and sauces on here, so I'm not sure why you think I'm hawking my "wares".  

This sure is funny coming from YOU.  The "BBQ Guru" who requested and received a FREE bottle of both Wolfe Rub Original and Bold.  Guess some people are just put on this earth to be miserable and to try their damnedest to make everyone around them miserable.  I sent it to you because I thought you had a little knowledge of BBQ.  I also invited you to come to this board.  All you've done here is make snide comments to every post about this or that or some ex-heffer you used to be married to.  While I'm on my soap box, your idiotic "Hick Lingo" is pretty annoying as well.  Grow up, it's not funny.[/quote]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it weren't for the free 'hawking' of products on this board I woulda never even discovered wolfe rub OR rev's sauce. Both of which I not only enjoy and use often BUT give to friends and family to try as well. This isin't the txbbqrub forum where you can only 'hawk' pepper jelly and txbbq rub or other products if you are 'in' with the board owner. That's what I like about this board.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need to become afflicted with some snide comments and some Yankee lingo to get a free sample of Wolfe Rub.. :roll:   
Oh yeah..the burgers look great....I have had the oppurtunity to sample the Revs. Sauce and both the mrs and I loved it....Pigs was supposed to give me some WR to try but...... :roll: I guess that's what makes that Gas Q he gives to his customers so good.....cuz I know it aint the gas... [smilie=new_microwave.gif]


----------



## allie (Oct 12, 2006)

You have to be "special" to get a sample of Wolf Rub.  LOL


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> You have to be "special" to get a sample of Wolf Rub.  LOL


You hand me a line like that..........
I guess BW is "special"...........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> You have to be "special" to get a sample of Wolf Rub.  LOL



Not true Lil' Allie.  You just gotta live up to your end of the bet!  Since you can't post our "deal" on the board, you could send them to me via e-mail!   [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif] bigdaddyskins56@gmail.com  It'll be in the mail in the morning once I receive the "criteria" of the bet!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] 

Don't forget to include your mailing address!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is from Texas............................ [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U R a true bidnessman....I loved the way you side stepped the free sample thing.... :P


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm from Texas AND I am out of Wolfe Rub original. 

Not buying no more until the big shaker is ready to ship.  HINT HINT


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I'm from Texas AND I am out of Wolfe Rub original.
> 
> Not buying no more until the big shaker is ready to ship.  HINT HINT


Cliff but you moved to AR...


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 12, 2006)

Still waiting to see if Finney thinks I'm special or not.

I really do not want to have to go thru all of these

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm

or these
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/700 ... rubs1.html


----------



## wittdog (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Still waiting to see if Finney thinks I'm special or not.
> 
> I really do not want to have to go thru all of these
> 
> ...


You need to post those links in the favorite BBQ site spot.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry,
once you receive her photo's make sure you pass 'em around  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Still waiting to see if Finney thinks I'm special or not.
> 
> I really do not want to have to go thru all of these
> 
> ...



Oh, your special... Finney is just Lazy. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I'm from Texas AND I am out of Wolfe Rub original.
> 
> Not buying no more until the big shaker is ready to ship.  HINT HINT



Cliff, funny you mentioned that.  The Wolfe Rub website is going to be updated over the weekend (I HOPE).  When it's comple, both Original and Bold Wolfe Rubs will be available in "new design" 8oz shaker bottles and the highly requested 16oz shaker bottles for your convenience!  There are also brand new labels for both that have been designed by our very own Scotty DaQ!  Thanks Scotty for all of your time and efforts on this project!  

Once everything is complete, I'll let you all know.  

Sorry I'm hawking again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I certainly wish you nothing but the best in your enterprises and believe I offered enough profuse and heartfelt thanks for the free rub samples to float a battleship..if not..thanks again.  *As per your request I have also confined any negative comments about the product directly to you and not to any type public forum* so I consider my obligations on that issue as fully met. Now I did promise to send you something free in return which as of yet I have not done. How about some free ho made chow chow? That should soothe your obviously ruffled feathers huh?  Thanks so much for the name calling and fault finding.  I'm sure that will prove profitable in my continuing quest to improve in such impotent spiritual aspects as humility and contrition. It is also good to know there are no impediments to the free advertising of products on the forum..which as you might recall was the original issue at hand. I might want to start selling some stuff on here myself one of these days..so you never know when that little factoid will come in handy.
> 
> Your snide, hick ass, married to a heffer pal,
> 
> bigwheel


Is this true?  Larry, you agree to send samples out and ask for reviews but you ask that any negative comments be sent privately?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is Jon!  I was sending "samples" out of a new product I was testing to selected individuals for their feedback.  I was doing so to test a new product I was working on.  I did this for obvious reasons (1) It was a "test"product not on the market yet (2) I didn't want to send FREE samples out to 100 people (3) Would it make sense to ask for negative feedback on something that's not on the market?    

Does this satisfy your question?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you are â€œHawkingâ€


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Since you are â€œHawkingâ€


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Not to step on toes here, but by taking the negative comments privately, it gives Larry chance to make adjustments to his product if he thinks they have to be made, without scaring off possible future consumers. Having the positive remarks made public only if the sampler wanted to is just good business sense.


----------

